# Received my HSS928



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Just joined but been watching and researching the forum for a few weeks while I was trying to decide which snowblower to buy as it is my first.
After looking at many brands, including Yamaha 1028, I decided on the new Honda 928, pull start, I didn't want the electric start. What kind of sold me on it was the new steering feature which the Yamaha didn't have. (I'm in Canada)

Picked it up today, I was quite surprised to get a call this week that a shipment had arrived after reading on the threads on here about delays. I didn't expect to get mine for another few weeks. Hopefully you guys that ordered the new models will get yours soon as well.

Overall I think this is a really nice machine, much better built than the ariens, husqvarna and others I looked at. I'm assuming it has whatever issue with the transmission fixed, though it didn't appear like this detail had made its way down to the dealers ears. If there's any problem it'll wait until next year, not letting it out of my hands now. The electric controls for the chute seems to work great, I hope it'll be trouble free as time goes on. 
I look forward to trying it. 
If needed I'll make myself some drift cutters and other accessories/modifications. 

Here's a couple pictures, and thanks for the information this forum and its members has to offer!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Let's hope yours is trouble free and lives up to your expectations. We'll be anxious to hear your thoughts and impressions once you get to putting it to real world use.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

SND...that sweeeeet as I used to say when I lived in GA.....now that I am a 20 year New Englander I get excited about snowblowers. This one fine machine!!!! I have one on order and look forward to receiving it. I agree the steering is a very nice. Ariens and others have some decent machines but between the hydro and these new features I think Honda has once again differentiated itself.

Congrats and enjoy the winter eh


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh and BTW nice work on the garage floor!!!!


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds like you may be one of the very first to get a new Honda. Congratulations and good luck!

Would you mind letting us know the state or general area your dealer is located? I had started a survey some time ago if you care to add to it. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/67009-survey-when-where-new-hondas-going.html


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on the sweet new machine! Best of luck with it. I wish my garage was that clean.


----------



## GoBig (Nov 12, 2015)

Every one I've seen is in Canada. I went to our dealer in Anchorage, Alaska yesterday and was told the new ones would be here in about a week. They had one prototype HSS928 on the floor that was not for sale.

They are really discounting last year's models. The HS928 on tracks with electric start is only $1900. I'm really torn over going that route. I admit that I was really jazzed about the new steering feature as well as the shock assisted auger height adjustment of the new model. 

I already have a foot of snow, so I wish the new ones would arrive. My game plane was actually the HSS724.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

GoBig said:


> Every one I've seen is in Canada. I went to our dealer in Anchorage, Alaska yesterday and was told the new ones would be here in about a week. They had one prototype HSS928 on the floor that was not for sale.
> 
> They are really discounting last year's models. The HS928 on tracks with electric start is only $1900. I'm really torn over going that route. I admit that I was really jazzed about the new steering feature as well as the shock assisted auger height adjustment of the new model.
> 
> I already have a foot of snow, so I wish the new ones would arrive. My game plane was actually the HSS724.


Wow a foot of snow on the ground already welcome to Alaska I guess. Must be a really nice place to live though with all that rugged beauty.

That is a tough decision, if you can live with the harder to steer older model, I would jump on it at that price. Those older machines are really nice, built like tanks and tried and true.

Best of luck with whichever one you choose!


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

GoBig said:


> Every one I've seen is in Canada. I went to our dealer in Anchorage, Alaska yesterday and was told the new ones would be here in about a week. They had one prototype HSS928 on the floor that was not for sale.
> 
> They are really discounting last year's models. The HS928 on tracks with electric start is only $1900. I'm really torn over going that route. I admit that I was really jazzed about the new steering feature as well as the shock assisted auger height adjustment of the new model.
> 
> I already have a foot of snow, so I wish the new ones would arrive. My game plane was actually the HSS724.


$1900 for a new HS928TAS!!  That's a killer deal you should jump on that!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

GoBig said:


> They are really discounting last year's models. The HS928 on tracks with electric start is only $1900. I'm really torn over going that route..


I'd buy that HS928TAS, use it for a few years, then sell it and get an HSS model (by then all issues will likely be solved with the new HSS models).
What you could also do is wait and get a new HSS right after snow season, I think that they will have discounts on leftover units, specially if production is delayed and units don't sell on time.


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

Do you guys know if the drift cutters are optional of these or if they were supposed to come with it? 

No snow here yet, still waiting to try it. 

thanks


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

SND said:


> Do you guys know if the drift cutters are optional of these or if they were supposed to come with it?
> 
> No snow here yet, still waiting to try it.
> 
> thanks


My guess would be that they are optional...


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

SND said:


> Do you guys know if the drift cutters are optional of these or if they were supposed to come with it?
> 
> No snow here yet, still waiting to try it.
> 
> thanks


Optional. Congrats, that's a really nice machine.


----------

